# Just look at this face!



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I love this guys little face


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

That is one big sad face emoji if I've ever seen one. HAHA! 

Your betta has the most beautiful colour btw!!


----------



## Iyasasa (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he _does_ look like a sad face emoji! That's awesome.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

tianikki said:


> That is one big sad face emoji if I've ever seen one. HAHA!
> 
> Your betta has the most beautiful colour btw!!


Its actually not mine but I am considering getting it


----------



## halChron (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow, that is a very yellow fish! I haven't seen one that is solid yellow like this. Obsessed with this guy's face, he's super cute.


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

Iyasasa said:


> Oh my gosh, he _does_ look like a sad face emoji! That's awesome.


you can name him Homer or Bart if you do hehe.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

tianikki said:


> you can name him Homer or Bart if you do hehe.


I would name him emoji


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'd better hurry. Two of the other yellows (inferior specimens LOL) are gone. He sells out really fast. I'm getting either #278 or #268.


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You'd better hurry. Two of the other yellows (inferior specimens LOL) are gone. He sells out really fast. I'm getting either #278 or #268.


I'm sorry, but what website is this?!


----------



## FathomtheFish (Jan 14, 2021)

That betta is adorable! I haven't seen one _that_ yellow in a long time, super cool!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You'd better hurry. Two of the other yellows (inferior specimens LOL) are gone. He sells out really fast. I'm getting either #278 or #268.


Looks like Im gonna miss out . I had pretty much decided to go for a 20 gal long tank for him but then today my friend came by with a gift. She bought me a redline torpedo barb, she has absolutley no clue about fish she thinks as long as you put them in water you can put any kind of fish together you want. I have never heard of them and when I looked them up I found out that they have just about the opposite requirments of bettas and thats who he has to live with. He is sharing the divided 20 gal with my betta Flowmaster B and I can already see that he is miserable in there as they are fast strong swimmers that grow to be 6 inches it is reccomended that the smallest aquarium they should be in is a 55 gal and he is stuck in 10 gals so that is cruel and inhumane. So now I have to decide if I am going to get a 55-65 gal tank and keep him or rehome him and get the 20 gal long and by the time I figure that out my little sad face emoji will be long gone.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm amazed at the number of people who, like your friend, think they can throw any fish in together and it will be fine. It's great you did your research.

Since Barbs are shoaling fish you will need to get at least five more. They can also be aggressive if the shoal is not large enough so 10-12 would help bring that down.

I can't remember them being particularly aggressive but I do remember that, like all fish from rivers and streams, they need high water flow and highly oxygenated water. I had some in my 75 with other fish about the same size and shape (nothing with long fins).


----------

